# Brag on Smith and Wesson



## Bruster (Mar 22, 2011)

In  2007 I bought a s&w m&p that I had lots of trouble with.  After sending it back for repair I wrote them a very polite letter asking for a refund.  Believe it or not they sent me a check for the purchase price!!  I was shocked.  I was very impressed and will use the money to buy a different S&W model.  I appreciated them standing behind their product.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 22, 2011)

Bruster said:


> In  2007 I bought a s&w m&p that I had lots of trouble with.  After sending it back for repair I wrote them a very polite letter asking for a refund.  Believe it or not they sent me a check for the purchase price!!  I was shocked.  I was very impressed and will use the money to buy a different S&W model.  I appreciated them standing behind their product.



I've talked with S&W customer service a few times.  It's been a great experience.  I can't say the same for my conversations with Taurus.


----------



## Dub (Jun 13, 2011)

I've never needed them, but it's nice to know it's there if needed.

Wish the folks at Kimber had been so nice to deal with but not the case at all.  



Super buck in your avatar pic, too.


----------



## huntmore (Jun 25, 2011)

S&w will never get one dime of my money. They paid jessy jackson off so he wouldn't take them to court.


----------

